# Henry H001



## greg_n_ga (May 4, 2012)

Well, I broke down and bought me one them Henry H001's yesterday !! Goin' to pick it up this morning. Have heard a lot of good stuff about them lately down this way !! Been thinkin' about puttin a scope on it mounted high enough to still use the open sights. But I been thinkin' , ya'll think puttin a scope on a Henry is defeatin' the Henry purpose ??


----------



## RickG55 (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't know about the Henry, but the stock fit on most lever action rifles are made for open sight use. In other words, the use of a scope will cause the shooter to raise his cheek higher off the stock, and a scope mounted high enough to permit the use of the open sights as well will cause the shooter's cheek to be raised even higher.

On a .22 that has almost no recoil, this isn't an issue (if the shooter is comfortable enough), but on a rifle with heavy recoil, this can potentially cause problems. 

But function aside, aesthetically speaking, levers look best with open sights (IMHO).


----------



## greg_n_ga (May 4, 2012)

Hey Rick !! Thanks for the reply my friend !! I am thinkin the same way you are. The woman that hangs around here likes a scoped rifle that bein the only reson I was considerin' the scope !! I feel open sights make you improve your shootin' !!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have used a scoped levergun but never owned a scope. It does get in the way of a quick, balanced rifle. Most of the carbines weren't made for long range shooting. Of course there was that Sharps shooter....James


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

a scope is not in the spirit of the rifle, but this is America and parts of it still some freedom


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I like a ghost ring sight over a scope on a lever action.


----------



## greg_n_ga (May 4, 2012)

Badger said:


> I like a ghost ring sight over a scope on a lever action.


I ain't familiar with these. I am however familiar with the "tang" site. I didn't see one for a henry, at least not at the first resulted site via google. But I will keep lookin. Looks interesting enough !!


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Keep us posted how your Henry performs.....I've heard some reports that claim they jam all the time and are frustrating to shoot.


----------



## CJofWolfcreek (Jan 25, 2013)

I put a brass Skinner Sight on my H001. Can use apperture or leave it out and use as a ghost ring. Google Skinner Sights. BTW, Henry is fantastic!


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

brownegg said:


> Keep us posted how your Henry performs.....I've heard some reports that claim they jam all the time and are frustrating to shoot.


 
My nephew had one a few years ago. It was a great little rifle. Accurate and problems with jamming or any other mechanical issue. We put at least 4000 rounds through it before he traded it. I shot at least 2500 of them myself. It still functioned as well as the day he bought it. I'll be getting one for myself one of these days.


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

greg_n_ga said:


> I ain't familiar with these. I am however familiar with the "tang" site. I didn't see one for a henry, at least not at the first resulted site via google. But I will keep lookin. Looks interesting enough !!


Marbles lists a tang sight for Henry on their website under "Improved Peep Tang Sight. Heres the link to the page:

http://www.marblearms.com/improvedPeepTang_info.html

Just scroll down the list to Henry and it lists the models and the part numbers that fit them.

And Henry's are as reliable as you will ever find. If you do have problems though, they have some of the best customer service you will ever deal with. They WILL make you happy.


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

I have a scope on mine, starlings are a little bitter about it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I spent about 70 dollars putting a Williams peep rear and a Lyman 17a front with inserts for different front sight options , the rings line up for some fast shooting and the fine post is precise enough for as far as you can see 

i am very happy with it 

i had contemplated a scope for a long time but i sure like the feel and balance of the lever gun without it 

but a decent scope would have cost more an changed the way i carry the gun


----------



## greg_n_ga (May 4, 2012)

I am very pleased with the Henry so far !! I was/am very impressed that the action was extremely smooth right outta the box. And the thang is as accurate as my ability to hold it there !! I am thinkin that I may be lookin for another one (scopeless of course) to put in my saddle scabbard !!


----------

